# Clydesdale on an Alfine Hub



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

(X Posted in Clydesdale Forum)

Hey all! I have not posted here in a while and I thought my current plan deserves a consult wiith the wise folks on MTBR.
I am 6'4 and about 260lbs and I like to ride a lot and ride hard. I have an awesome commute that is 7km on pretty rough paved roads and another 7km on a dirt road (closed to vehicular traffic!).

Anyhoo, I am thinking about getting an Alfine hub for my commuter bike (and possibly a winter bike) - an old Raleigh Grand Prix I got at a yard sale for $10. Any of you bigger than average folks have much experience with Alfine hubs? My father-in-law is a big guy and he did quite a few miles on a nexus 7 speed before getting his first road bike, but he is neither as big as me nor does he put the power to the pedals like I do, and he rides mostly on pavement (although he beats my yearly mileage by a factor of X3).

Any advice on precautions or concerns for a clyde riding an alfine?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

When I started riding my Alfine on my hardtail MTB, I was around 290~300lbs with gear. I started with the 32x22, now I'm closer to 240lbs with gear but I'm running 32x23. . My biggest drops are ~18inches, no issues at all. I've pulled my MTBs Alfine's guts and inspected them after ~1000 miles, no filings or metal shavings.


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Toby,

I'm 210 pounds, about 240 or so with all my gear...most of my riding is in the mountains of Colorado with elevations from 6,000 to almost 14,000 ft and some of the steepest grades I've ridden is around 22 %. The Alfine has handled anything I could throw at it, its just my legs that have given up and forced some hike a bikes. BTW: I'm running a 32 chainring with a 22 tooth cog on a 29er....getting ready to get a 23 or 24 tooth cog.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

mountaingoatepics said:


> getting ready to get a 23 or 24 tooth cog.


Have you found a source?

Dean


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I got my 23T from Harris. Someone in England had the 24T.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Excellent!

I have considered all this (positive) advice, I purchased an Alfine hub with an Alex rim and DT spokes, and will begin building my project in a few days!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mntbkr68 (Apr 26, 2008)

*alfine can handle*

im 6 1" 230 ive been running my alfine on a santa cruz bullit for almost a year ,ive been riding the lifts in utah for a couple of months and doing some good drops or ive been in pisgah riding up rooty and rocky single track on 32chainring and 19 tooth cog and its holding up great ,im destroying rims and tensioners but my hub is still running smooth !!!!!!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

dstepper said:


> Have you found a source?
> 
> Dean


Local shop in Denver, CO called Cycle Analyst...cool little shop that carries most of the odd ball stuff. They've been out of the 23 tooth for months but just called to let me know their getting them in stock this week. They're also looking into UK sources for the 24 tooth.


----------

